# Louisville, Ky late July!



## pbw (Jul 28, 2017)

Got up early today, got in the water at 6:30 am today had the place all to myself!


Tosses out some Yum wooly hawgcraw and spinner bait. Got eight young bass..It was nine but I am sure I caught the same fish twice!


----------



## rons (Jul 29, 2017)

Any day out is a GREAT day. Thanks for sharing. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice PBW!

Why is it when I have to go to work, Im up at 3:30 without an alarm, but when I have the day off to go fishing, I wake up at 7? Is't it usually the opposite? :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jim....maybe you like work more than fishing?????


----------



## pbw (Aug 2, 2017)

Went back today, got there little after 6 am..

Caught four total, one solid large mouth and rest dinkers..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## pbw (Aug 5, 2017)

Got out on the lake around 10:30 AM today, caught one small bass(video below!)!

[youtube]fGyKmcPG1BE[/youtube]

Then I spent time trying to locate the bigger bass with fish finder on structure. No clue where they are today.


----------



## pbw (Aug 26, 2017)

On the chatter bait this evening.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 28, 2017)

pbw you ever fish below the falls? I rarely fish above the falls if I go down that way it's to fish below the falls for cats, drum, hybrids pretty much whatever will bite never really thought to bass fish around there. haven't been down to the falls much this summer seemed every time I could water was way up. It's down now and of course I haven't been able to fish much lately in the middle of moving and fixing up new house.


----------

